# Slow boot after installing new graphics



## manutdsnake

Boot up takes more than 5 minutes?
I bought new graphics card today,nVidia GeForce 210,before i had GeForce 8500GT,and it worked fine.

When I turn on my computer or restart it goes through the bios really slow (it writes letters, one by one,really slowly),it takes over 5 minutes to reach Windows loading screen. Then Windows logo appears and works normally,and everything after it. When I had 8500GT it was totally fine,and when I put it in back again it is okay. I have MSI PT890 Neo motherboard,latest BIOS updates,Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz,2992MHz.
SMBIOS version is 2.3,and running with 1.5 GB of RAM. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Okedokey

Hi Man Nut

Welcome to Computer Forum.com.  I tend to help out here a bit and think you have a classic driver conflict issue between the old 8500 and the new GTX200 card.  It is that or underpowered PSU, or a bottlenecked CPU.  I think it is the driver issue more likely, so lets follow these steps:


Install driver sweeper: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Guru3D---Driver-Sweeper-(Setup)-download-1655.html
Download this nVidia driver to your desktop but don't run it yet:http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index5.aspx?lang=en-us
Uninstall nVidia drivers via Windows' uninstall programs (don't restart)
Run driver sweeper for nVidia
Restart
Install downloaded new nVidia driver
Restart
Post results

IF you still have issues, post the specs of your PSU.

As a completely abnoxious individual let me know in a recent thread, the CPU may also be hindering your success, although I am yet to be convinced.


----------



## manutdsnake

Thank you bigfella I tried it twice,but I still have the same problem. I think it's not about Windows.
I put card into my cousin's computer,and it works totally fine. 
I added video on youtube with my problem. Here's the link: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jxQf680YLc&feature=channel

Here are some specs:
PSU model is LPK9, output is 400W
System manufacturer is MSI,model MS-7528
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz,2992 Mhz,1 Core,2 Logical Processors 
BIOS Version/Date is Phoneix Technologies,LTD V3.4, 22.09.2006.
SMBIOS Version is 2.3
VGA PCIe2.0 nVidia GeForce 210, MSI,512 MB, DDR2

I really dont know what else should I try, I was looking for newer BIOS version,but there is no any.


----------



## FuryRosewood

according to a friend i showed this to, the eeprom on the mainboard may be going bad...it is a definate aged board, so this could possibly be culprit...

What happens when the old card is replaced/onboard graphics are enabled?

-does it have onboard graphics?


----------



## Okedokey

Clear the cmos by removing the motherboard battery for around 30 second.  Careful of static and unplug the computer.

Then restart and post results


----------



## manutdsnake

Still unlucky. 
When I put on old graphics works normally,also tried with GeForce 7900GTX,GeForce 6600GT and ATI Radeon 4550,they all work fine.
@FuryRosewood - no,it doesnt have onboard graphics.


----------



## Okedokey

Please download PC Wizard from my sig install it and run it.  Go to file save as and click ok.  Copy the contents of that text file here plus tell us what PSU you have (model mand make).


----------



## manutdsnake

<<< System Summary >>>
  > Mainboard : MSI MS-7258
  > Chipset : VIA P4M890
  > Processor : Intel Pentium 4 531 @ 3000 MHz
  > Physical Memory : 1536 MB
  > Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce 210 
  > Hard Disk : WDC (500 GB)
  > Hard Disk : StoreJet (250 GB)
  > DVD-Rom Drive : PHILIPS DVDR1660P1 ATA Device
  > Monitor Type : Philips Philips 170S - 17 inches
  > Network Card :  RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet Adapter
  > Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate Professional 6.01.7600 
  > DirectX : Version 11.00
  > Windows Performance Index : 4.0 on 7.9

<<< Mainboard >>>
  > Manufacturer : MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
  > Mainboard : MSI MS-7258
  > Bios : Phoenix Technologies, LTD
  > Chipset : VIA P4M890
  > Physical Memory : 1536 MB DDR2-SDRAM
  > LPC bus : Yes
  > PCI Bus : Yes
  > Bus PCI-Express : Yes
  > USB Bus : Yes
  > SMBus/i2c Bus : Yes
  > Bus HyperTransport : No
  > Bus QPI : No
  > Bus CardBus : No
  > Bus FireWire : No

<<< Processor >>>
  > Processor : Intel Pentium 4 531
  > Frequency : 3000 MHz
  > Number of Core : 1
  > Support : Socket 775 LGA
  > Data Cache L1 : 16 KB
  > Trace Cache L1 : 12 Kµops
  > Cache L2 : 1024 KB
  > FPU Coprocessor : Present
  > Processor activity : : 21%

<<< Video >>>
  > Current Display : 1280x1024 pixels at 60 Hz in True Colors (32-bit)
  > Touch Support : No
  > Number of monitor : 1
  > Monitor Type : Philips Philips 170S
  > Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce 210 
  > nVidia CUDA : Yes
  > OpenCL : Yes
  > OpenGL : Yes
  > GDI Plus : Yes
  > Direct2D : Yes

<<< Voltage, Temperature and Fans >>>
  > Hardware Monitoring : Winbond W83677HG-I
  > Voltage CPU : 1.42 V
  > +3.3V Voltage : 3.30 V
  > +5V Voltage : 0.26 V
  > +12V Voltage : 10.51 V
  > Processor Fan : 3609 rpm
  > Processor Temperature : 36 °C
  > Mainboard Temperature : 57 °C
  > Power/Aux Temperature : 2.5 °C
  > NVIDIA GeForce 210  : nVidia Driver
  > Temperature : 59 °C
  > Temperature (GPU) : 60 °C
  > Hard Disk Monitoring : S.M.A.R.T
  > Hard Disk WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B2 : 41 °C
  > Hard Disk StoreJet Transcend : 32 °C


----------



## Okedokey

Psu?


----------



## FuryRosewood

hell if the 4550 works...id just leave that in and skip the 210, seems like too much trouble for that card... tho i think it may be the age of the board at fault here and possibly as my friend said, just i dont know if there is a definate way to fix it, it does work fine when you get into windows, it just seems like the basic drawing abilities of the bios become neutered by that card... bizarre, never have seen that before :/


----------



## StrangleHold

Dont know what to tell you since the other cards work fine and that one works in another computer.  But your power supplies 12V and 5V are shot. The 12V is to low and the 5V is about dead if the program is reading it right.


----------



## manutdsnake

Nah,thanks for trying to help guys,today i go replace it for a new one...


----------



## Okedokey

do you wanna check its an ok one first>  PSU??


----------



## StrangleHold

bigfella, how do you like that Intel SSD drive?


----------



## Okedokey

Love it mate, really fast boot and application response times.  Too expensive though, lucky it was a gift


----------



## FuryRosewood

wow...im wondering how the hell the cpu stays up with that little of a +5V...that reading cant be that low, but still is out of limits...


----------



## Grant

Hello guys, I realise this is an old thread but I was searching google for a possible solution to my computer problem and I found this thread. What Manutdsnake describes is EXACTLY the same problem I have. The slow boot, the letters coming onto the screen one by one, everything.

My daughter gave me her computer after she bought a new one and has been living with this problem for 2 years. I just want to use the computer as a spare, or maybe even give it to a friend who doesn't have one, but I would have preferred to sort this particular problem out first.

It looks as if the only solution is to buy another new graphics card, but as you can imagine, that is a pretty annoying solution.
Anyway, I just wanted to say that Manutdsnake wasn't the only one having this problem. I've still got it.


----------



## Okedokey

This is a BIOS issue.  Ensure you have the latest BIOS.


----------

